# *Any Badminton Court in Abu Dhabi?



## Rosshen

Hi folks, Me and my friend is interested to play badminton but I couldn't find any affordable court in Abu Dhabi, if there's any information I would really appreciate if you could share the information. Also if anyone can accommodate 2 players then it will be great.


----------



## Racing_Goats

There aren't any pay to play badminton courts in Abu Dhabi but a number of clubs rent facilities and hold regular sessions for members and guest players. AD Smashers, 921 Club, BBAD, Malaysian Badminton club are just a few of them you can find contacts/info via Google.


----------



## Rosshen

Appreciate your response, have a great day.


----------

